# Current Living Room theater setup



## mrbashfo (Oct 24, 2010)

ELECTRONICS
Marantz SR5005
3X Crown XLS 202
Reckhorn B-1
Samsung 46" LCD 1080P
Pioneer BDP330
Playstation 3 (FAT 320gb)
Nintendo WII
Dedicated PC

Speakers
DIY Center Speaker
DIY 15" Sub
Polk R50 Floorstanding Speakers
Polk T15 Surround Speakers
Bose 302 Series 2 Height Speakers
Bose active sub

This is what I have gathered up so far, the sub is not complete yet however. I am a college student living in an apartment with my girlfriend.


----------



## mrbashfo (Oct 24, 2010)

Uploaded a few pictures =) I guess to make this thread a bit more exciting LOL


----------

